# Dipstick Tube Replacement



## Penskecat (Feb 13, 2012)

Greetings, all.

I have been able to determine that a nasty oil leak that only occurs under load has been caused by an improperly installed dipstick tube assembly. My theory is that somebody forgot to install the tube when the engine was apart and tried to rig it once the engine was in the car. I was able to pull both tubes out of the engine from the outside, which I believe is pretty much impossible if they're installed correctly.






I've done a search on the forum about the actual installation and believe I'm ready to go on that front.

My question is about doing this repair with the engine in the car. I know I'll have to lift the engine in order to do it and would like to know any tips or tricks from those in the know that might make this project go as smoothly as possible. Also, is it a given that I'll need to remove the hood?

Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The tube going into the block is a press fit, it should seal if the crimped section of the tube is tight against the block. If it won't go in all the way, I sometimes use a wrench just big enough to go over\around the tube above the crimp and use a hammer on the wrench to drive it home.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it will depend on the windage tray you have but the second piece fits into the longer one which is usually flared from the inside, and then makes the turn through a hole in the windage tray keeping the dipstick end away from the crank. one motor i bought had sheered the end of the dipstick and i found it down in the oil pan (they had not put the second piece in because they forgot to do it before assembly, luckily it did not run through anything)


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey penskecat, my kansas city born '65 coupe was sold at john scyoc pontiac hannibal, missouri. have you ever been there or know if the dealer still exists? rickm.


----------



## Penskecat (Feb 13, 2012)

rickm said:


> hey penskecat, my kansas city born '65 coupe was sold at john scyoc pontiac hannibal, missouri. have you ever been there or know if the dealer still exists? rickm.


Looks like John Scyoc Pontiac is a thing of the past, Rick. It was right on Main street. It would be cool if you could find any old photos of the dealership.


----------



## Penskecat (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, looks like getting the pan out without yanking the engine just isn't going to happen. On the bright side, I'll be able to detail the engine and engine compartment.


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my 72. When It came time to install the dipstick tune I couldn't find one and had to machine and weld a custom dipstick tube. Like an arse i forgot to put the windage tray tube in when I reinstalled the oil pan.


----------

